# backtrack 3 = dvd dead?



## harryt223 (Jan 17, 2012)

So i got an odd problem...

I have 2 drives in my PC and one is gone off to be RMA (OS drive). And I needed some files off my backup drive and have no spare PC. So I thought I'd use backtrack 3 to access it.. stupid idea probably.

Anyways I put in the backtrack 3 disc I had lying around.. it loaded it during the boot and then the PC restarted. After that it wouldn't boot off my disc at the boot menu anymore.

So I tried to open my drive with the eject button... no response. So I restarted to check if it lights up and it does suring start up... I had to do the old paperclip trick to get the disc out. But it won't boot the disc or open with the eject button.

Could the backtrack 3 disc have run something and froze or locked the dvd drive? I did notice my 2nd HD (storage files) wasn't even connected either. It was just the DVD drive. 

I'm hoping I didn't kill my dvd d rive now.. gahhhhhh 

Right now I disconnected the IDE and power connectors from the dvd drive. Not sure if there is a way to do some kinda of reset or short. It just feels like the drive is locked or stuck in some mode.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 17, 2012)

press dvd eject button as system boots   if it dont eject then your dvd is probalty failing


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 19, 2012)

doesn't seem like a backtrack issue and more of a system. need more investigating.


----------

